# How many ghost shrimp in a 5 gallon?



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting some ghost shrimp for my tanks. What would be a good number? I do weekly water changes, my tanks are cycled, and all that good stuff. Do they need any special care? Food, water type, etc... Also, are cherry shrimp good too? because my lfs has a huge tank of cherry shrimp! They are so pretty!!:-D


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Cherry shrimp are ghost shrimp that have been genetically bred to be red, they are the same thing though. I have 5 ghost shrimp in my 5.5 gallon with Zeus. He does not seem to mind them, other betta may, or the shrimp may fin nip, not like a tetra, just thinking it it food, But if you get nice shrimp and a friendly betta they can coexist!

They are scavengers and will eat just about anything they can get their little pincers on. They are not primarily algea eaters, but will eat forms of bush algae that proper algae eaters will not touch.

I drop a couple flakes in when I feed Zeus. He has no interest in the flake, it sinks to the bottom and the shrimp go nuts over it. I have also seem them eating the film that grows on my driftwood since it is still leaching tannins.

They are very adaptable like a betta and can thrive in a vast array of conditions, but prefer very stable water conditions. ph rage is 6.0-8.0, water temp 70-80 degrees farenheit. They are salt tolerant and it is beneficial to them when they molt as the new carapace will harden much faster!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok thanks!! I have 4 bettas, so one of them will hopefully work!!  

Do you think 3-4 would be good?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh! Do you think that Bettas would be more likely to attack cherry shrimp because of their bright red color?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Depends on the betta. I wish I could find cherry's in my area, only the regular ghosts here.

Also be sure to never medicate a tank with shrimp in it. Copper is DEADLY to them. Best to treat a sick fish in quarantine.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks so much!! 

Is salt OK for shrimp? Cause I always add a pinch of salt to my tanks....


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

they do great with salt, it aid's in their molting.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay! :-D

I can't wait to get me some shrimp!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info on the shrimp. doggyhog, good luck with your shrimp. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I just looked at the price of cherry shrimp on thatpetplace.com

Oh my goodness, I could get a VT for that price! They are 3.99 each. Maybe I will ask for Cherry shrimp for my birthday. I don't want to spend like 16.00 on something that might get eaten. :-( I might have to go with ghost shrimp.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think asking for fish or fish related stuff for your birthday is a good idea.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I put some ghost shrimp in with my little female- and she ATE them! Actually she devoured 2 in rapid succession on the second day- there's just one left- is that normal?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, its normal! lol Maybe cut down on her food the next day or two after having that shrimp buffet! lol


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Jynx said:


> I put some ghost shrimp in with my little female- and she ATE them! Actually she devoured 2 in rapid succession on the second day- there's just one left- is that normal?


Depends on the Betta, mine lives happily with 6 ghost shrimp, others will kill them on site.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah I've had snakes so I don't mind the idea of live food but I don't want her to get the bloat- but she seemed to really enjoy hunting them down so I think I'll get more but keep them in the tiny pet carrier so she only has one or two in there with her at a time. I had hoped to eventually add her to a community tank when I eventually move- but my Lulu is turning out to be quite the little predator so I'll just let her have the 3 gallon to herself.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She'll love snacking on shrimp every now and then.lol


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Danggit- my kid dropped my little carrier and now it's got a big crack in it- I'll have to figure out another way to keep the feeder shrimp. There's always something to get messed up isn't there? blegh


----------

